

Combine and compress your javascript files: Scriptalizer.com - thomaspaine
http://www.aaronjlynch.com/blog/2008/07/10/Combine-and-compress-your-javascript-files--Scriptalizercom

======
thomaspaine
This dropped my homepage load time from 1.84 seconds to 0.961 seconds.

------
kqr2
Direct link:

<http://www.scriptalizer.com/>

